# April Code



## cleveland77 (Apr 15, 2015)

Hey guys! I wanted to see if I could get some help. I have a Night Owl Pass, but for 2 weeks have been unable to locate a ranger. Could anyone tell me what the Night Owl Pass Code for April is for Johnson Beach? Thank you for your help!


----------



## PaulBoydenCustoms (Dec 3, 2008)

I have the same problem, none of my usual peeps I call have got it either


----------



## Reel Justice (Apr 22, 2014)

Send me a pm


----------



## cleveland77 (Apr 15, 2015)

I'm new at this. For some reason the PM isn't working.


----------



## cleveland77 (Apr 15, 2015)

Reel Justice, Could you call me at 850-341-4271 or email at [email protected]


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

It does not work for newbies.


----------



## TonyDaLocal (May 11, 2015)

FYI they are getting rid of the night owl pass...


----------



## bathman (Jul 19, 2014)

Since they are going to just stop allowing you to pay to fish at night, it seems like everyone should just give out the code to everybody. 
When that horrible excuse for a new manager took over she just started wrecking Ft.Pickens, I remember she said there was too much trash so she took away the trashcans, cause that makes sense, and she did not like people fishing at night so they cut off the lights and outlets for a while. Then no alcohol on the pier, and finally now just no fishing at night ? WTF ?


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

bathman said:


> Since they are going to just stop allowing you to pay to fish at night, it seems like everyone should just give out the code to everybody.
> When that horrible excuse for a new manager took over she just started wrecking Ft.Pickens, I remember she said there was too much trash so she took away the trashcans, cause that makes sense, and she did not like people fishing at night so they cut off the lights and outlets for a while. Then no alcohol on the pier, and finally now just no fishing at night ? WTF ?


 Daniel Brown is the manager for Fort Pickens/Johnson Beach National Park.

Sounds like your talking about Navarre Pier.


----------

